# would you quite flaming on NON-RESIDENT



## Lazyass (Oct 8, 2003)

All i see is you all B**ching about NR hunters but all of the money that we give to ducks unlimited and delta water fowl which i am a commette member of and a sponsor of goes to be used up their to increase the duck population i realize that there are some a**hole resident and nonresident hunter so don't just say NR because it is not just the nonresident it is a special group called the idiots because i am not one of these people and most of the people here are not and if any of you would like to come to louisiana and hunt feel free i would be glad to bring you and you could even stay with me it is nice to go some where else and hunt to experience the differnt types of hunt down here we hunt out of the marh where there is no bottom to it and you have to hunt out of a boat you can not walk anywhere you will sink to you ears and it is very different last year was the first time i went to ND I had a great time we have a group of 10 people that meet at the state park north of minot we stay a week and have a good time but we do not cause trouble and we obey all the laws

Sorry if this ****** anyone off but i am just tired of reading it so i just wanted to say my side of it


----------



## cancarver (Apr 6, 2002)

lazy, get used to it.  You have to take into account this a small portion of the Res hunters from the state of ND. There is a big difference in the opinions and beliefs of ND res posters on the internet sites than most of the people that live and hunt there. When you spend time out there, and talk to locals you will see that difference. So while these posters get under your skin just remember this a minority and are set in their ways and beleifs.

good luck on your next ND hunt.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I am a resident hunter and quite frankly I am sick and tired of the constant whining and crying. I just took some Wisconson boys out for 3 days of great hunting and had a blast. Now they would like to come down to WI and enjoy a Packer game in there season ticket seats. I better clarify myself, I am not a guide or outfitter so dont jump all over me. I helped them out like any sportsmen should help others. So if someone has a problem with it go cry to your momma.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Stoegger, I don't think anyone has a problem with that sort of situation. Most have problems with the one's that come in and think they own everything just because they have a few dollars. The one's that think to themselves, we are only here for a few days and let's do whatever the heck we want cause we dont' live here and we won't have to deal with the ramifications.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Listen to yourselves because what you are doing is *****ing and whinning, right now on these posts!

Mav....


----------



## cancarver (Apr 6, 2002)

mav, its called defending ourselves from narrow mindedness and preducial stereotypes.


----------



## Lazyass (Oct 8, 2003)

well i also have season tickets to the saints if someone wants to come down and hunt and go to the game but the hunting should be better than the game i hope anyway i mean it or first split is form nov 8 till nov 30 sec split is form dec 13 till jan 18 i am retired so it does not matter you can come anytime you want give me an email at [email protected]


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Just wondering........is the "." broken on your computer?


----------



## Lazyass (Oct 8, 2003)

i consider it broken because it does not put it self in automaticlly i have to push it............


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Ok CANCARVER if you'd read the article from the Dakota Country in Tony Deans Article he calls Resident hunter lazy and disrespectful hunters. So it's not just the people off the web sites, it is everyone! Complaining about a problem that is getting worse! Now you are complaing about Res. stereo typing NR. Well now we have NR stereotyping Res.

Mav....


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

soon nd will be just like texas and all the other states. resources ruined, overhunted, commercialization taking over. say goodbye to the hunting we have had now and in the past... everyone now needs to come here because there own state has already went down the ****ter. i plan on winning the lotto and buying a bunch of my own land! maybe i should buy some tickets first


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey lazyass if you dont like it dont read the posts. Maybe stay out of the "hot topics" forum. Its not that hard. You say you dont like all the pissing and moaning, well thats what you are doing. And you say your a member of DU and Delta, yeah well so am i what is your point?


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

I try to respect all hunters, (res or non-res) but it keeps getting harder and harder. I've had another party of hunters set up deks in the same field as me three years in a row. I'm always there first with my spread done, coffee in hand, and truck lights on (so other hunters know I'm there). This year I walked off the yards to see how close they really were, I got to 165yds before I stumbled over the first texas rag. They didn't think it was a big deal telling me there's enough ducks and geese for both of us. Give me a break.

They were all NR's

sorry to bi#*h but it makes it hard to enjoy the hunt ( Make sure you have a back up field or two or three or five)


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Lazyass said:


> my point is i spend alot of money to help the ducks out. you resident hunters do is b*tch about us well you don't own the f**king ducks so get over it.


Maybe you should take some of that money that you're spending on 'Helping Out The Ducks' and use it to go refill your medication. After reading that I have a picture of some dude sitting in front of his computer with a vain bulging out of his forehead about ready to have an aneurysm.

I'll be the first to admit that there has been a small amount of fun had at the NR's expense on here, by myself included. Which IMO has been done tongue-in-cheek and not vindictively. You are however right, it really isn't a matter of Res vs. Non-Res, but rather a matter of idiots vs. non-idiots so to speak. It's just that overwhelmingly in most cases there's out-of-state plates on the other car when stories of guys setting up too close, guys sky blasting, etc, are told. Not to say that there aren't residents who do this as well, just that in most cases the perpetrators have been NR's. If I have a North Dakotan set up too close to me I'll be sure to blast his *** as well on here but it hasn't happened yet this season. No one has ever said ALL NR's are this way, just that there seems to be quite a few. If you're not one of those types of hunters then why did you take offense? I'll readily admit that there are lots of extremely skilled NR hunters. I kind of thought those guys would relate to what has been talked about and get a laugh out of it as well.

Also, just out of curiosity, how many DU or Delta projects did you end up hunting while you were here?


----------



## Lazyass (Oct 8, 2003)

hunted only on refuge property and i just wanted to say i am sorry for the use of profanity i should not have done it but i got mad and fed up and started typing without thinking i did not mean to offend anyone like i said i just got feed up with all the flaming on the NR


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey lazyass I appreciated the apology, but the next time you call somebody an idiot, take a look at your posts you cant even put a paragraph together.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

lazy...you probably don't realize that almost all DU money including mine goes to Canada.I could count the number of DU projects I have seen here on 1 hand and still have some fingers left over.They could stop all money here and no one would notice.
Delta,I also belong there, has done some studies here and in my mind have done a lot more for ducks here than DU.

BUT neither has made any difference.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

lazyass:

is your indian name "forgets grammar" or what?

oh my god I got dizzy trying to read your opening statement.

Now I understand that it may be a lot of work to use that period button -- and if it is just save the hassle and dont type anything next time.

-Phil


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Man! The guy apologized give him a break. This is exactly why I don't participate on opinion posts, if people don't like your opinion you are wrong and %@!>*.

I just participate on information topics and PM others. I just don't need the personal attacks, life is too short.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Nobody is beggin you to stay on this site lazyass. PEACE!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~LAZYASS~Now your affending most the people on this site, basically your addending the Residents! And you wonder why we razz you guys! You can't take it! They are called open forums for a reason. If you don't like the info. don't read it! It's that easy, but for you to say..
Lazyass Posted: 15 Oct 2003 12:25 Post subject:



> -Lazyass-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sounds like a good i deal most of the people on this site are ****ING ******** i have found another site that is a hell of alot better


Now your just being insultive.... Thanks...... uke:

Come live here then you can insult it. I'm not trashing your state or haven't bashed the NR from Louisiana so don't bring it here.
Start PM people. Don't just throw profanities out there.
Your trying to deffend all which is wrong. Defend the Sportsman not the hulligans.

Mav....


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Deacon, I know he apologized, but you must not have seen his post that got taken off the forum. Take it easy


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Whatever, just why I no longer participate in opinion forums! Argue Argue Argue, life is too short. I'm going fish a lot less controversy.


----------

